# What about Marriott drives you crazy!?



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

We're considering buying resale, top contenders due to locations and features currently are Starwood and Marriott. 

I was hoping I could hear from you about the things that bug you the most about Marriott...whether it's fees, trouble getting reservations at your home resort, trouble trading for other resorts, etc.  Specifics are very helpful. 

We know every program has it's plusses and minuses, just want to be informed as much as possible before we dive in, and I've read a lot of good things about Marriott, but want to dig into the not-so-good from your owner experiences as well...

Thanks!


----------



## mamadot (Aug 1, 2007)

I have had nothing but positive experiences with them! I have owned 2 Marriott timeshares for about 3 yrs. now.


----------



## CMF (Aug 1, 2007)

*I have two big complaints.*

1. There are not enough of them (I want them to be like Starbucks).
2. They can be very expensive.

Charles


----------



## Dave M (Aug 1, 2007)

On this Marriott forum, you're asking the choir if we can sing! As Marriott owners, you'll get mostly positive comments here. 

I have been a multiple-week Marriott owner for over ten years and have nothing but great things to say. Wonderful stays everywhere I have been. Great exchanges to any other Marriott I want. (I have never tried to trade one of my Marriott weeks to a non-Marriott.) Never had a problem getting the peak-week reservation I want. Etc.

The two biggest negatives reported here seem to relate to occasional difficulty in getting reservations for a peak week and increases in fees. 

The most difficulty with making reservations seems to be at resorts that have a long Platinum season and a relatively few number of super-peak weeks (e.g., making a July reservation at Newport Coast in a Platinum season that covers more than six months). 

Until this year, the average increase over the past five years had averaged about 4% per year throughout the Marriott system. There were big jumps this year almost across the board. You can look at this TUG chart to see how fees have increased historically for each Marriott resort. 

For some different views (with which I don't agree) and comparisons to three other hotel programs, see this old thread that has been resurrected in the past few days.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 1, 2007)

Some properties are appreciating in value very rapidly.

Two years ago, I was looking to buy another Marriott Waiohai. I could have bought an every other year (EOY) for about $11K.

I am still considering buying another, but now you can't find one under $14K. It appears that the appreciation on an EOY is about double what the maintenance fees are.

Waiohai is landlocked and they will NOT be adding on, unless they squeeze something in.

Good Luck


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

C'mon, you can do better than that!  

I love my wife, but: 

 - She sometimes snores
 - She eats my deserts ("No, I don't want to order desert.  I'll just have "a tiny taste" of yours.)  Then she'll scoop up about 2/3 of mine. 

So I know you love Marriott...but what about the dark side?  

(Maybe I should have posted this in the Starwood section...)


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 1, 2007)

TUG Talker said:


> C'mon, you can do better than that!
> 
> I love my wife, but:
> 
> ...





OK. I'll jump in.

Many of the Marriott timeshares that are not built beside a Marriott hotel have limited dining choices. The restaurants are not always full fledged, order what you want, when you want, restaurants. Did I make that clear?

Outdoor burgers are usually available at the pool bar, but the restaurants may have limited hours, or may even be closed on certain days of the week. The larger resorts have multiple full fledged restaurants. The entertainment that may come once or twice a week is usually a two man band. It is suffice, but a something better may be nicer.

Even Ocean Pointe, a mid-to-larger timeshare, didn't have a full sit down restaurant when I was there.

I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 1, 2007)

TUG Talker said:


> So I know you love Marriott...but what about the dark side?


That's why I added the link in my last paragraph. It has info of the type you seek.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

Dave M said:


> That's why I added the link in my last paragraph. It has info of the type you seek.



Yes, thanks, I've been reading that as well, but wanted to post something here in the Marriott forum since that was an old thread, and Marriott owners may not be visiting the Hotel-based forum...


----------



## tompk (Aug 1, 2007)

*Marriott complaints*

The complimentary "wine & cheese" at NCV didn't include a Zinfandel and the complimentary orientation breakfast didn't include any filled donuts last month.

That's about all I can come up with!


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

tompk said:


> The complimentary "wine & cheese" at NCV didn't include a Zinfandel and the complimentary orientation breakfast didn't include any filled donuts last month.
> 
> That's about all I can come up with!



Wow...brutal.  I don't know how you dealt w/such awful conditions.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

One of the reasons I started this thread is that my neighbors used to use their mother's timeshare in Palm Springs and ended up buying Westin Mission Hills for themselves.  They said that they didn't like the Marriott system at all.  I haven't had time to find out their issues, but wanted to see if I could hear about any stuff here...maybe they had a low-season ownership and were upset about not being able to get weeks during popular times...don't know yet.


----------



## dlpearson (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a gripe (but still overall, I'm pretty pleased).  Marriott nickles and dimes its owners:

$75 (currently) to do the lockoff (and make 2 reservations).  Starwood does not charge a lockoff fee.
$29 to change your reservation after 24 hours of making it.  Starwood historically has not charged that, as long as you're changing it to a date still within the home resort reservation period.
$104 to convert your week to Marriott points (if you have that option--if you bought from the developer).  That one really chaps my hide!
As previously discussed, maintenance fees are some of the highest in the industry.
I've seen several resorts where it appears the refurbishing has waited waaayyy too long (for example, Desert Springs Villas I, BeachPlace Towers, and Mountainside).
No stays for less than a week, no compensation if you give up your unit for a smaller one, etc. (one of the benefits of Starwood's pointbased system--you can stretch your StarOptions if you need a smaller unit, add one or two extra days, etc.)

Therefore, we own both Marriott and Starwood!

-David


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

dlpearson said:


> I have a gripe (but still overall, I'm pretty pleased).  Marriott nickles and dimes its owners:
> 
> $75 (currently) to do the lockoff (and make 2 reservations).  Starwood does not charge a lockoff fee.
> $29 to change your reservation after 24 hours of making it.  Starwood historically has not charged that, as long as you're changing it to a date still within the home resort reservation period.
> ...



Thanks!  That's a great summary of some "annoyance" factor issues that are good to hear about in advance. 

However, I've been told that some sites allow stays less than a week (you can break it up Fri/Sat/Sun, and Mon/Tues/Wed/Thurs.  I believe that's correct for some of the resorts, right?  

On the maintenance fees, they don't look too bad for Marriott compared to the $1700 for Westin Ka'anapali and $1,200 for Westin Mission Hills...


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> OK. I'll jump in.
> 
> Many of the Marriott timeshares that are not built beside a Marriott hotel have limited dining choices. The restaurants are not always full fledged, order what you want, when you want, restaurants. Did I make that clear?
> 
> ...



Good to know...we don't eat at the resort too often, other than an occassional breakfast, but we do expect there is some sort of restaurant option at the resort "just in case."  Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

So no complaints about getting spots at other Marriott resorts during high seasons?  Or do folks just tend to go to their home resorts?


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 1, 2007)

tompk said:


> The complimentary "wine & cheese" at NCV didn't include a Zinfandel and the complimentary orientation breakfast didn't include any filled donuts last month.
> 
> That's about all I can come up with!



So are you saying that it wasn't OK that my DW & I took the only bottle of Zinfandel or the last jelly filled donut?

LOL


Not being a Marriott owner but having stayed in 5 over the last 3 years, I find the resorts beautiful. (As nice as my Club intrawest)  The resorts can be too big (NCV is big!! Kauai Beach club is too big) but there are resorts like the custom house in Boston and Waikola which are a very nice size.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 1, 2007)

TUG Talker said:


> So no complaints about getting spots at other Marriott resorts during high seasons?  Or do folks just tend to go to their home resorts?



If you read the posts over the past several months you will see that a lot of exchanging goes on. The nice thing about owning a Marriott is that owners get a 24 day priority in II when exchanging; during that time, only other Marriott owners can see a newly deposited Marriott unit. They still have to have sufficient trading power to pull the exchange, however; if no other Marriott owner with sufficient trade power wants the unit, it is released to other non-Marriott owners after 24 days (the time may be as short as 3 days during Flexchange). 

I think, at least for us, one of the big advantages to buying Marriott is the wide range of resorts available. If you are buying a unit to return to every year, then your best bet would be to buy in the system that has a unit in that location, whether Starwood or Marriott. However, if you feel you will likely be trading some years, then buying into a system that has resorts in areas you'd like to visit, which gives you trading preference for owning in that system, becomes more important. Starwood's resorts are reportedly terrific, but there is less variety. 

Another thing, since I am harping on trading advantages. If you are more apt to schedule last minute vacations and make use of Flexchange trades, then the internal trading advantages diminish in importance.

Either way, you can't make a bad decision. Good luck and welcome to Tug!


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Not being a Marriott owner but having stayed in 5 over the last 3 years, I find the resorts beautiful. (As nice as my Club intrawest)  The resorts can be too big (NCV is big!! Kauai Beach club is too big) but there are resorts like the custom house in Boston and Waikola which are a very nice size.



Is Waikola a "hotel resort" in that the rooms are standard hotel rooms, rather that 1 bd rm or lockoffs?  That's how it looks in the Marriott Waikola site...

I assume that's common w/Marriot (unlike Starwood)...that the properties aren't as consistent as the smaller Starwood group, which have been more "built to spec" for the lock-offs...


----------



## 1sland (Aug 1, 2007)

TUG Talker said:


> Is Waikola a "hotel resort" in that the rooms are standard hotel rooms, rather that 1 bd rm or lockoffs? That's how it looks in the Marriott Waikola site...
> 
> I assume that's common w/Marriot (unlike Starwood)...that the properties aren't as consistent as the smaller Starwood group, which have been more "built to spec" for the lock-offs...


 
Waikoloa is not a timeshare. It is as you say a "Hotel Resort"
The room we had there was very roomy with a comfortable living area.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 1, 2007)

1sland said:


> Waikoloa is not a timeshare. It is as you say a "Hotel Resort"
> The room we had there was very roomy with a comfortable living area.



Thanks...that helps.

BTW, I changed the title of the thread to make its intent a big clearer...


----------



## sage (Aug 1, 2007)

We're just newbies to Marriott and have yet to use our timeshare
BUT
our main gripes with the system (from what we know and have read on TUG) are:
1) if you can deposit a 1 br or a 2 br for EOY points; why shouldn't you be able to lock off and get points for one half. The amount of points is very disproportionate ( 1br + 2br isat least 150% of the 3br points) 
2) if we want to rent through Marriott why should they take such a huge chunk of the rental. After all, it's our t/s so we should get a larger proportion of the rent. Also by renting it they have potential buyers to flog new units to at presentations This would seem a win/win situation to me!
3) we definitely need more Marriotts OUTSIDE the US. Try the Pacific 
 Otherwise, we are very happy 5* luxury Marriott campers 
Gillian


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow... I'm surprised people don't have more gripes about Marriott.  But I do:

1)  I hate the fact they changed the rental program.  I use to be able to rent my Shadow Ridge week through Marriott and get $1800 from them after they took their cut.  Now I can barely get $1000 for the same rental.   To me the whole point of having Marriott renting it is not having to deal with the renter at all.  I really liked that feature and I don't have time to find a renter on my own.

2)  Why did they put the bathtub in the master bedroom?  This just drives me crazy.  I love the master bedroom layout at Ko'Olina where they put shutters above the tub so if you want to open them you can.

3)  Most of the resorts we have visited have lame onsite dining.  I so far liked the dining at Marriott Maui, Marriot Ko'Olina & Marriott Waiohai & Marriott Kauai.  Ahhhh... see a pattern only the Hawaii timeshares have good onsite dining.  I'll have to try more on the East Coast to form a better opinion but so far that's all I like.

4) Wish more of the pools had slides & lazy rivers.  I like fun pools.

5) The game room at Waiohai is pathetic!!

6) I think lock-offs are lame.  I'd never stay in one as a stand alone even if it meant more vacations. 

7) Also, the rewards program sucks compared to Starwoods.  I get a lot more bang for my buck with Starwoods and it is easier to use.

However, even though I have all these gripes about them... I still love them.  Nothing is perfect and I prefer t/s over staying in a hotel.  So I'm not willing to sell my weeks.  We have gone to some pretty cool places.  I can't wait to visit some more.  We've even ventured out of the Marriott system a few times and stayed at other timeshares.


----------



## normab (Aug 1, 2007)

We own several so we have had our share of gripes--but overall, we love our timeshares and the ones we have traded into.

1.  Personal gripe (please don't laugh) at all pools is that they let 50% of the chairs sit empty with towels on them.   There should be some way for them to discourage the chair hogging--they don't remove towels and people know it!  

2.  Having to get up at 3 am in Hawaii so I can book the next year's same week. I always get the week I want if I am online at 9 am on the first day I can request.  But it's a bummer when I am trying to reserve the same week while we are at Waiohai!!!  

3.  The increases in Maintenance fees after the builder subsidy goes away.  These can be huge--over $400 at St Kitts if my memory is correct.  We are dreading the increase at St Kitts but we are not sorry we bought into paradise there.  

4.  Sometimes I wish there were more transparency about the trading equivalencies.  It always surprises me that gold oceanfront Surfwatch may not pull as good a trade as our one bedroom gold BeachPlace.  Can't understand it!!   

5. How they build rooms with really crappy views for exchangers in some resorts.  I feel sorry for traders who get the parking lot rooms at Waiohai.  What ever were they thinking.  They could at least have planted some hibiscus around the lot to give it some color.  And we were six feet from the mountain when we traded into Mountainside.  Not much of any kind of view except for weeds.

6.  Similar to another poster--Some resorts don't have any restaurant bar/ grill at all in any season, nor any restaurant.  We miss that and wish they would have something at each TS.  The activities are better at some than others too (this might impact families with younger kids).

7.  Fees galore--someone already mentioned this.  It is a nuisance to have to grab the credit card every time I call!!!

8.  The terrible old beds that gave us backaches.

Okay I think I am done.   We Love our Marriotts or we would not have kept buying them!!!  Overall, we feel we get value and wonderful vacations.


----------



## normab (Aug 1, 2007)

I forgot to say that we have traded for president's week into Newport Coast, Easter into Hawaii, 4th of July into Hawaii--all Marriotts-- so it is not impossible. We also traded into other nice resorts on Holiday weeks. Just need to put requests in early and be patient.


----------



## tatmtr7 (Aug 1, 2007)

We have owned Marriott timeshares since 1991 and presently own 6 and yes I know that the fees have increased greatly!  My biggest gripe is the rental program now that it has changed. I remember the days before the phone in reservations and that was chancey at best.  We have travelled the world either on points or exchanges and now that retirement is soon approaching we will really enjoy our 6 weeks.   I do wish that more resorts were planned in europe or south america and mexico. We are so spoiled as sometimes we just can't decide what or where to exchange as we have been to so many wonderful places.  I do though hate the call in anxiety!


----------



## Judy999 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Marriott Timeshare*

We have been owners for 5 years, have always received our exch requests, and are pretty satisfied w/ownership.

The following is our experience:

-  Love our home resort - would not mind going there if exch does not go thru (which does not happen).  

-  Have not been to a Marriott that we did not like.

-  Need to reserve my floating week at 9 am 12 mths out.

-  Need to do my exchange as soon as possible - best to request an arrival date for the exchange that is at least 12 mths away.  This helps us catch the weeks that people deposit at about 12 mths out after they make reservations.

-  Need to be flexible w/exch request either with desired time range or location:  
Example:  If I need just one specific wk or am not very flexible with the timing - then I add more resorts as desired locations.  If I can be flexible with timing and can go in a large range of weeks, then I can specify less resorts.

However, I feel that the above points are related to timesharing and not Marriott specific.

Judy


----------



## mamadot (Aug 2, 2007)

OK, I came up with Newport Coast Villas pool bar charges over $9 for their adult beverages!


----------



## tompk (Aug 2, 2007)

What are the odds of getting into Westin St John this year or next with your *2006* Starwood/Sheraton studio portion of your 2 br lockoff?  I can take my *2006* Marriott Grande Vista studio or my 1br accomodation certificate from my 1 br Marriott Grande Vista deposit and go to Marriott Aruba Surf Club next week or next Easter if I want, and probably get a 1 br or 2 br unit in exchange.  Now that's timesharing!


----------



## JimC (Aug 2, 2007)

Complaints
1.  High annual fees and plenty of nuisance fees
2.  Poor rental program (now)
3.  Poor resale program
4.  Lack internal trade system (must use II)

That said it is a top notch program with consistently high quality product and service and a large resort base.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 2, 2007)

JimC said:


> .......4.  Lack internal trade system (must use II)
> 
> That said it is a top notch program with consistently high quality product and service and a large resort base.




Do we really want internal trading? As has been discussed many times over, would we lose AC's? What else would we loose? Would better weeks (i.e Waiohai) get mingled with lessor weeks (i.e. Legends Edge)?

I would like to see an internal trading system that is very Marriott owner friendly, and doesn't steal my wallet, but my gut tells me it will all be about Marriott's profits.

Be careful what you wish for?


----------



## JimC (Aug 2, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> Do we really want internal trading? As has been discussed many times over, would we lose AC's? What else would we loose? Would better weeks (i.e Waiohai) get mingled with lessor weeks (i.e. Legends Edge)?
> 
> I would like to see an internal trading system that is very Marriott owner friendly, and doesn't steal my wallet, but my gut tells me it will all be about Marriott's profits.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for?



An internal trade system would not necessarily eliminate ACs.  It might make the deposit of a Marriott week all that more valuable.

I agree that Marriott is going to do what is in its own best interests -- they would be foolish not to.  However those interests can and should often coincide with their owners -- otherwise their business model collapses.


----------



## potchak (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Marriott would have no choice but to either offer AC's of their own or have to put in some sort of points system that would allow higher demaded weeks or units to have more power. Otherwise they will not get the weeks to give for the trade.


----------



## JimC (Aug 2, 2007)

Agree, that some provision to balance supply and demand would be a necessary component for an equitable internal trade system in MVCI.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 3, 2007)

JimC said:


> Agree, that some provision to balance supply and demand would be a necessary component for an equitable internal trade system in MVCI.





Marriott has to know these things, they didn't get to where they are today by having too many missteps along the way.

In two years we will still be talking about this just like we were two years ago.

About six years ago, when Marriott was just beginning to convert there famed Maui Hotel into timeshares, we visited there and did a preview. Marriott was bragging about how they "owned" II. (Literally, they were a major shareholder.) The sales rep kept telling us all the reasons that would be beneficial to Marriott timeshare owners.

Since then, of course, Marriott has sold their interest in II. Now, those same sales reps are telling the new "previewers" that Marriott will have their own internal trading system soon and that "resale" buyers will be left out in the cold.

Wonder what they'll be saying next??


----------



## potchak (Aug 3, 2007)

Supposedly one of our closers said that Marriott still owns 11% of II, therefore they have no interest in an internal program. Not sure if any or all of this is true or not. Considering the source, not sure.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 3, 2007)

All of my TS allow owners to be on a waitlist. 

Any idea why Marriott doesn't have wait lists?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 3, 2007)

potchak said:


> Supposedly one of our closers said that Marriott still owns 11% of II, therefore they have no interest in an internal program. Not sure if any or all of this is true or not.


Neither is true.

1) Marriott did own a minority interest in II but sold it several years ago.

2) We have confirmation that Marriott is in the process of developing its own internal exchange program. No one (probably even Marriott) knows the details yet. It is apparently about two years away from implementation, assuming Marriott doesn't scuttle the project.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 3, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Marriott did own a minority interest in II but sold it several years ago.


Adjusting my comment....

*Five* years ago. Marriott's ownership disappeared when USA Interactive purchased 100% of II in 2002.


----------



## rwroth (Aug 3, 2007)

*What about Marriott drives you crazy.*

Having been a Marriott TS owner for 15 years (owning 7 units) and being accustomed to the "old rental policy" I do have a MAJOR, MAJOR complaint with their decision (about a year ago) to adopt a new rental policy -- such that in any survey I receive from Marriott, I tell them that I don't trust them & will not recommend buying into the Marriott family. When/if a Marriott sales rep now tells you that Marriott will rent your unit for you (hey, I can't use all 7 weeks), don't believe them. It used to be a fact, but no longer. So yes, I do have "bad vibes" now with Marriott. Because of this dissatifaction, I have 4 units up for sale! I used to be a strong Marriott supporter, but no longer.

Roy


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 4, 2007)

1.  They added (MSE) lock out units to the original MMC non lock offs thus making the original non lock off units virtually worthless on the resale market since we must compete with the lock offs and why should you buy a non lock off when you can buy a lock off.
2.  If you buy from Marriott they will tell you that they will "help you sell" your unit when you decide you want to.  A out and out lie.  I have been oin a wait list for over 2 years for them to agree to list my 2 BR Barony Beach, ocean view gold time unit.
3.  The changes in the rental porogram are outrageous.  They would give me less than half the amount I used to get for renting my MMC platinum week before the new and "improved" program.
4.  The aforementioned issue with total failure to enforce any type of rules concerning people reserving chairs at the pools by dropping towels on them and disapearing for hours and hours.  The one time my husband took it upon himself to remove towels and take a chair that had been unoccupied for way past the allotted time the woman showed up after another hour and started screaming at him saying she had not left the chair unused for anywhere near the amount of time he said.  She went a got a Marriott employee who then cross examined my husband about his right to even be there since he was not carrying a Marriott unit beach towel but had one of our personal towels.  He even went and checked our names against the registered guest list.  Finally several of the people sitting around him spoke up in his defense and told the Marriott person that the chair had been left unoccupied for way past the alloted time.  He then apologized to the screaming woman and said there was nothing he could do.  Not a word of apology to my husband for making hime feel like he did not even belong there.  Husband was very humilated by the entire incident.


----------



## JimC (Aug 4, 2007)

I wonder how many of the posters have voiced their concerns to MVCI?  I have, not that I expect much to come of it, but at least I keep putting them on notice.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 4, 2007)

JimC said:


> I wonder how many of the posters have voiced their concerns to MVCI?  I have, not that I expect much to come of it, but at least I keep putting them on notice.



Trust me... every survey they send me I tell them how unhappy I am with the new rental program.  I've even tell every salesperson.  The problem is that nobody has once written me back except for one salesperson.


----------



## JimC (Aug 4, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Trust me... every survey they send me I tell them how unhappy I am with the new rental program.  I've even tell every salesperson.  The problem is that nobody has once written me back except for one salesperson.



The only people who respond to me regularly are the resort managers when I provide feedback.  I am very thorough and balanced with what I believe they do well and where they need improvement.  The resort managers at Aruba Ocean Club and Cypress Harbour both followed up to my input.  But I am an owner at both of those resorts and the comments were resort specific and not MVCI policy oriented.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 4, 2007)

TUG Talker said:


> One of the reasons I started this thread is that my neighbors used to use their mother's timeshare in Palm Springs and ended up buying Westin Mission Hills for themselves. They said that they didn't like the Marriott system at all. I haven't had time to find out their issues, but wanted to see if I could hear about any stuff here...maybe they had a low-season ownership and were upset about not being able to get weeks during popular times...don't know yet.


I am very curious what they will tell you.  Don't get me wrong as I feel that the Marriott has done very well for us while we owned their timeshare unit, even when we bought from the developer direct. We are a few of the lucky ones, who bought from the developer, and still didn't lose our shirt when we disposed of our unit and traded in our week. We even made a profit that we had to report to the IRS, to our chagrin and also about the rental fees we collected with our personal web page we posted on the Internet, long before the Marriott did and are still getting calls on today plus the wonderful exchange we made with the lock-out unit too.  We are just happy to own a fixed week and fixed unit again so all the problems about making reservations are wiped out.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 4, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Trust me... every survey they send me I tell them how unhappy I am with the new rental program. I've even tell every salesperson. The problem is that nobody has once written me back except for one salesperson.


Because they do not care.  Make your own web site and pay for getting it placed on the first page in Google or Yahoo and you will have it made.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 5, 2007)

I think the bottom line is if you have/want flexibility in your travel dates and buy in an area you would like to return to frequently and would be happy using if you don't get a trade you'd prefer in a particular year, you will be happy with the Marriott system. Overall, you will be buying into a system with high quality resorts.

However, like most things in life, you can't please everybody, esp. when your primary purpose is to maximize your profits (hence, the changes in Marriott's rental program; although a lot of people are understandable upset over the changes, keep in mind that what Marriott was doing was an unusual benefit and the ability still exists to rent out the unit on your own). 

If your goal really is to travel every 4th of July week, for example, then a floating week system will be fraught with frustration for you. If you expect a timeshare to have the same amenities as a luxury resort hotel (daily maid service [although available for a fee], bed turn-down, fancy shampoos, etc., wide array of on-site restaurants, etc.) then no timeshare will meet your expectations; there is a little trade-off for size and kitchen facilities- it is a different type of vacation. 

As for the chair hogging- yes, it is a problem. I'd like to know one place it isn't (timeshares or hotel). Down in Aruba I was talking to timeshare owners who have stayed at the Marriott Stellaris there and the Hyatt, as well as other places; they had the same issue even at the hotels. Many places have a 1 or 2 hour reserve policy and security is hesitant to enforce it at most places I think, because the complaint seems universal (although worse some places than others). I don't think it is a "Marriott" problem per se but one of human nature. I'd love to see the policy enforced; I think ownership doesn't want to antagonize its patrons. 

You also have to be realistic in your plans. Yes, there are many here who have gotten fabulous last-minute exchanges, trading that off season week for a premier property. But, if you go into this expecting like for like trades (size and desirability of unit), not expecting studio trades into 2 BR's or off-season into peak season, you will be much happier than those who buy in Silver but expect Platinum trades (and when you can nab a great trade-up you can feel smug, but don't go into this expecting them).

Overall, if you want a more upscale timeshare and can afford it, have flexibility in planning your travel, and are realistic in your expectations, Marriott is a great system.


----------



## PerryM (Aug 5, 2007)

*I must confess - I love the complaints..bring them on*

I love to read what drives owners’ nuts about a timeshare company – I look to exploit that.

We owned 5 Marriott fixed week holiday units and sold all 5 for a net profit.  We now own a cheap one and vacation in Maui with it.

As a past owner, the things that drove me mad are now the ones that allow us to exploit Marriott and their stupid rules and regulations.  I know they are stupid rules brought about by lazy management and I now embrace this insanity and vacation much better for it.

*So, I can honestly say that I have NO complaints against Marriott at this time.*  The timeshare industry is one of the few consumer products where just about any flaw in their system can be turned around for your own enjoyment.

And as crazy as it sounds I cheer for all the complaints against Marriott, RCI, II, WM, and others – I see a potential way to improve vacation experiences for the sharp timeshare owner.


----------



## caaahern (Aug 7, 2007)

*Just about to join*

[_Edited: Cathy - To avoid derailing this thread, which is on a different topic than your question, I have moved your post to a new thread on this Marriott forum, titled "Buying St. Kitts; how does system work?"_ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 8, 2007)

JimC said:


> I wonder how many of the posters have voiced their concerns to MVCI?  I have, not that I expect much to come of it, but at least I keep putting them on notice.



I emailed Mr. Peter J. Watzka, Chief Customer Officer at MVCI, recently and received a quick response back from one of his assistants.

Here is the contact person who emailed me back.

Cantrell Balbickram: Cantrell.Balbickram@vacationclub.com


----------



## Dave M (Aug 8, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> I emailed Mr. Peter J. Watzka, Chief Customer Officer at MVCI....


I'm sure someone still checks his e-mail address, but Pete is no longer there.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 8, 2007)

rwroth said:


> Having been a Marriott TS owner for 15 years (owning 7 units) and being accustomed to the "old rental policy" I do have a MAJOR, MAJOR complaint with their decision (about a year ago) to adopt a new rental policy -- such that in any survey I receive from Marriott, I tell them that I don't trust them & will not recommend buying into the Marriott family. When/if a Marriott sales rep now tells you that Marriott will rent your unit for you (hey, I can't use all 7 weeks), don't believe them. It used to be a fact, but no longer. So yes, I do have "bad vibes" now with Marriott. Because of this dissatifaction, I have 4 units up for sale! I used to be a strong Marriott supporter, but no longer.
> 
> Roy



I believe it was the survey results that actually created the rental changes. There were so many complaints that many resorts that were virtually impossible to TRADE into because Marriott was "buying" the weeks back from the owners for rental. There were few deposits at those resorts.

Marriott did this in hopes that you would deposit your week, which in turn would allow the trading system to work more easily. Trading amoungst other Marriott resorts is what this system was built upon.

My gut feeling is that it may be working. At one of my resorts, Waiohai, it is now impossible to rent a week, any week, directly from Marriott's website. Last year I had no problem renting a week to book along side my ownership week. While I was there, I spoke to people who had traded in using weeks that were surprisingly weaker. Maybe this was a result of more deposits. Who knows?

Ultimately Marriott may actually be on to something - a timeshare trading system that actually allows people to make trades. This would then also put Marriott in better shape if/when they start their own internal trading system. By then things may be rolling right along.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not so sure about most of your statements. I'll pick a few and let the rest go. 





thinze3 said:


> Marriott was "buying" the weeks back from the owners for rental.


That's what Marriott does now, but not what Marriott did until last year. Until then, Marriott would agree to take your unit on consignment and, if it rented, you would get a payment after Marriott took its hefty commission. Otherwise, you would get your week back to rent on your own, to use or to deposit with an exchange company as you chose to do.



> There were few deposits at those resorts.


I don't know where that comes from, but I don't believe there are any facts to back up your statement. I am well aware that various Marriott personnel make up stuff to respond to complaints about the new rental program (e.g., at owner seminars), but Marriott has not released any such info.





> Marriott did this in hopes that you would deposit your week, which in turn would allow the trading system to work more easily. Trading amoungst other Marriott resorts is what this system was built upon.


Again, I don't know where this info comes from, but I don't believe there are any facts to back it up.



> At one of my resorts, Waiohai, it is now impossible to rent a week, any week, directly from Marriott's website.


Not so. I randomly selected seven-day periods starting on Saturdays in March, April and May next year and came up with available space at that resort for all three dates I tried.

When you make statements that are your opinions or something you have heard but that are worded as though they are facts, I believe it does a disservice to those who read this forum.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dave M said:


> ....That's what Marriott does now, but not what Marriott did until last year.....
> 
> ....various Marriott personnel make up stuff .....
> 
> .....Not so. I randomly selected seven-day periods starting on Saturdays in March, April and May next year and came up with available space at that resort for all three dates I tried.....




Remember Dave, we are speaking of the higher demanded Marriott timeshares, not Orlando. Under the old system Marriott would make an offer right there on the spot. Sometimes as high as $3000!! That is "buying" a unit. Now the offer is half that.

I was told that Marriott made these rental changes by the person who is "Director" of all Marriot sales. Title in quotes because I do not have his card in front of me, but I do have it. Offices out of CA but is in a different part of the country each week. I can only guess that you do not work for Marriott.

You are playing on words as to rental availablity. Waiohai has a grand total of about NINE Marriott owned hotel rooms. Everything else is a 2BR unit - over 70% sold. Give me an exact date that you are able to book a 2BR before you insinuate that I am lying.

Facts are what I am told by high ranking Marriott employees until I read something different to dispute it. Opinions are what people right on this BB.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, we will just have to disagree on what the old program was. The written program was that you listed with Marriott and, if it rented, you got paid. That program applied to all weeks. If you got a special deal, that was outside the rental program.

As for the available rentals, you didn't specify 2BR units earlier. You specified that "it is now impossible to rent a week, any week, directly from Marriott's website." That's simply not true.

You can bet that Marriott will still rent some 2BR units, even if they don't show up very often. Some owners will turn 2BR units in for points, which Marriott will usually turn around and rent. Others, who don't know how to rent on their own may very well list their weeks with Marriott to rent. 

I stand by all of my statements.


----------

